# Oxides vs liquid dyes



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I think the problems I have been having is that I use oxides and quite a lot at that. I've looked all over for liquid dyes but they are all recommended for M&P soap. I specifically need black. Do you have experience with any dyes that don;t adversely affect CP soap?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I use activated charcoal for black. But if you're looking for a shiny black, it won't cut it. It's a matte black.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Peacock dyes work for CP soap. Here's where you can get them: http://www.ellensessentials.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Another charcoal user here. And it does not produce black lather.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

are you talking about buying charcol briquettes and pulverizing it?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

hsmomof4 said:


> Peacock dyes work for CP soap. Here's where you can get them: http://www.ellensessentials.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index


Thank you so much, I ordered the sample pack, can't wait.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

To me there is no this vs that. Each thing, I use clays, mud, mica's, Peacock liquid colors, ultramarines/oxides....are used in a different way, all giving very different results. And I don't use charcoal for the exact reason stated in this post...."are you talking about buying charcol briquettes and pulverizing it?" Yes I dig them out of my husbands barbeque pit and put them into my soap!  When I did make black soap I used dead sea mud there is also black oxides. Vicki


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

activated charcoal user here... I keep it on hand anyway for tummy issues... but getting ready to order a pound from herbalcom.com vs having a dc open a bunch of capsules.... LOL

I use it for my Dragons Blood (black with red) and my Midnight in Texas (purple with black and blue)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, to follow up on something from above, I ordered some of the Peacock dyes nearly 2 weeks ago. I got the automated receipt, etc, but NOTHING since. I checked the order status on the website and it's "pending." I sent an email to try to find out what is going on, and nothing yet, though it was only yesterday. Anyone else got any ideas or have ordered from them before and had problems (or not)?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I placed my order more than a week ago and have not heard anything yet. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No clue, I have always gotten really quick service, but then she is close enough for me to drive there  I don't, but I have never had a problem with service from her. V


----------

